# my new manueli



## enzoita (Jan 12, 2010)

this my new manueli 7''

and his tank


----------



## Zulu Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

Nice mate







you going to grow a monster?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Really nice color o that guy!


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Nice manny...


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

Sweet manueli! Who did u buy it from?


----------



## enzoita (Jan 12, 2010)

Gerrad said:


> Sweet manueli! Who did u buy it from?


I'm italian and this manueli was of friend

thanks guys and video for you

video manueli


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

very nice.... he'll look even better with abit of weight on him


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Very nice









i agree with alexx, fatten him up a bit and you got an even sexier fish


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

congrats bro, like every0ne said a little mass will go a long way with him


----------



## enzoita (Jan 12, 2010)

Soul Assassin said:


> congrats bro, like every0ne said a little mass will go a long way with him


yes, now only very food

Today photo!


----------



## enzoita (Jan 12, 2010)

new photo with new light

this is true green!!!! Tiger piranha


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Right on!!
Very Coool.


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

lol. I like the picture from above.


----------



## Tdot_Jack (Nov 16, 2009)

Very nice looking specimen


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

Congrats on the new fish! Very nice looking


----------



## the keeper (Jan 16, 2010)

nice fish, nice background


----------



## lifeguarden (Jun 21, 2008)

Very nice!!


----------



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

Lovely colours on that. They grow really well as well. Mine went from 7" to 11" in 3-4 years


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Fantastic setup!

Mannies always amaze me with the size of their eyes.


----------



## enzoita (Jan 12, 2010)

new photo


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

nice manny bro its bad ass


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

looking good









whats the red spot on his anal fin??


----------



## enzoita (Jan 12, 2010)

Alexx said:


> looking good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes,red on the anal fin!!!!

genetic!!!


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

parasite maybe???


----------



## enzoita (Jan 12, 2010)

Alexx said:


> parasite maybe???


not is a speck of red color, as color is a genetic thing there has always

be genetic birth


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

oooookaaaayyyyy!!!.... not sure what to say to that so i'll bid you good day sir


----------



## Zulu Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

Alexx said:


> oooookaaaayyyyy!!!.... not sure what to say to that so i'll bid you good day sir










good day


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice pics all around and nice looking fish. Hope to see a lot more of him in the upcoming future!!


----------



## enzoita (Jan 12, 2010)

update photo

fat????

and new video


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

nice manny, I see that red spot on the anal fin, how do you know its Genetic?


----------



## enzoita (Jan 12, 2010)

because the old owners had already ee I picture two years ago when that red pigment on the anal fin was already there .....

but I have seen other Manueli splash of color with this strange ..... cmq is just like in a coloring natte for example

if you look at this Manueli anal fin noted that he also has a red spot on the anal fin looks good and you'll see, top of the fin above the white zone


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

hummm, yes I do see it I wonder if this is common?


----------



## enzoita (Jan 12, 2010)

river of import maybe?


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

cool manny


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

someday...I'd like to get a manny. Nice P


----------

